
XSS vulnerability in Avast Antivirus via wireless network name - palant
https://medium.com/bugbountywriteup/5-000-usd-xss-issue-at-avast-desktop-antivirus-for-windows-yes-desktop-1e99375f0968
======
stephenr
... am I missing something or does this imply that these antivirus programs
are using a web view for at least part of their functionality?

I wonder how many electron apps that register as a protocol handler with the
OS are vulnerable to shit like this?

